# Patina vs. Twillery vs. Satin Taupe vs. Twinks for Ambi



## bjorne_again (Mar 14, 2007)

Flash, artificial light.


----------



## liv (Mar 18, 2007)

Is Twinks really similar to Satin Taupe in real life on the eye?  I already have Satin Taupe, but I had my eye on Twinks, but I don't want it if it's too too similar.  =]


----------



## Ambi (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_Is Twinks really similar to Satin Taupe in real life on the eye? I already have Satin Taupe, but I had my eye on Twinks, but I don't want it if it's too too similar. =]_

 
They're not similar at all, ST is a grayish brown and Twinks chocolate brown. 
Here's an EOTD I did once with Twinks and Satin Taupe if it's any help :]


----------

